

Aaron Swartz’ Prosecutor's Husband defends his wife - darkarmani
http://www.businessinsider.com/tom-dolan-defends-carmen-ortiz-2013-1

======
pseingatl
Six months offer? There were no conditions? No "no computer" three year
supervised release? Sentencing cap? Stipulation as to the guidelines? Then why
the insistence on a plea to 13 counts? Why hasn't the US Attorney released
their last plea offer letter? The case is over, there is no pending
investigation. Someone needs to clear up the confusion.

------
darkarmani
And it looks like he deleted his twitter account already:
<https://twitter.com/tomjdolan>

